# Overclocked my cpu now my pc is dead



## Qu1cZ (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello random stranger

So i decided to overclock my cpu and my igpu (AMD Ryzen 3 3200g) after that my screen went black so i looked on my motherboard and there was a red light at VGA i tried to cmos and remove battery and did not work do you have have a solution?

I have a :

-AMD Ryzen 3 3200g

-Gigabyte Aorus B450 Elite


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 19, 2020)

Just pull the battery out to set BIOS settings back to default, whatever settings you used likely caused it not to post but it should be fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Get to a shop and have them verify whats bad


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 19, 2020)

Sorry skim reading I see you've done that, how long did you pull it out for


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 19, 2020)

1 minute


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 19, 2020)

Pull it out turn the PSU switch off press the power button to discharge any remaining electricity and put the battery back in after 10 minutes and turn it back on


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> Pull it out turn the PSU switch off press the power button to discharge any remaining electricity and put the battery back in after 10 minutes and turn it back on



Review this thread








						Flashing need help
					

Hello random stranger  So i decide to edit my bios and change the name I did that after i reset the system and i get black screen i look on my motherboard and see that the VGA is red i. So after that i decided to go in to the motherboard bios and enable internal gpu but the u see i dont have a...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 19, 2020)

So he first borked his RX 560 and wasn't happy at that and decided to go to work on his apu also


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> So he first borked his RX 560 and wasn't happy at that and decided to go to work on his apu also



He needs to take it to a shop since he doesnt have enough stuff to properly troubleshoot


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 19, 2020)

Pro tip after you get it fixed - don't touch hardware. Just put it in, and enjoy it.

And before you try your hand at OC again, read a guide or two, or ask us for help  The free performance you cán get is pretty meaningless really, its mostly about having fun doing it these days. Especially if you're doing a mild OC on mainstream stuff like you are. So keep it fun


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Pro tip after you get it fixed - don't touch hardware. Just put it in, and enjoy it.
> 
> And before you try your hand at OC again, read a guide or two, or ask us for help  The free performance you cán get is pretty meaningless really, its mostly about having fun doing it these days. Especially if you're doing a mild OC on mainstream stuff like you are. So keep it fun



And he is gone


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 19, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> Just pull the battery out to set BIOS settings back to default, whatever settings you used likely caused it not to post but it should be fine.



According to its manual this board has also a clear cmos jumper to set BIOS settings to default, so why not trying this first, before disassembling the battery?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> According to its manual this board has also a clear cmos jumper to set BIOS settings to default, so why not trying this first, before disassembling the battery?



I havent seen a board without said jumper before


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 19, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> I havent seen a board without said jumper before



Maybe there are any, don't know, but why advising to pull out the battery first, when there is that jumper?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Maybe there are any, don't know, but why advising to pull out the battery first, when there is that jumper?



Manuals typically just specify to pull/short the jumper but gotta read the manual which seems to not be common here...


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 19, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Maybe there are any, don't know, but why advising to pull out the battery first, when there is that jumper?


What's the issue, its the same either way but maybe I suggested that as that's what I always do myself, force of habit if you like and it's easier to pull it out in my case as it's more accessible but like I said it matters not which one you do anyway and its not like pulling the battery out requires any more or less effort I don't know why it irks you so...


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 19, 2020)

I know how to overclock my cpu but some reason it died idk why andy fucking cmos does not want to work for me

I overclocked it 3 months ago whit no problem now i did the same overclock it died


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 19, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> I know how to overclock my cpu but some reason it died idk why andy fucking cmos does not want to work for me
> 
> I overclocked it 3 months ago whit no problem now i did the same overclock it died


try removing the ram sticks and changing the memory slots


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 19, 2020)

How is that going to work


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 19, 2020)

My motherboard sometimes wont clear cmos when I have messed an OC up even when I have removed the battery, cycled the power and put it back, take it out and leave it out for 10 mins with the PSU unplugged/switched off and try again, unless you done something like put 2v+ through the CPU it shouldn't have caused any real damage to the components just by oc'ing in the bios but it could be that cmos hasn't been cleared as mentioned does happen from time to time on my board.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 19, 2020)

Let me try 10 minutes


----------



## freeagent (Feb 19, 2020)

Don’t overclock if you don’t understand how a computer works. Rtfm then go play.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2020)

It sounds to me like the igp overclock is what borked you.  Granted I skimmed the thread and loaded with prescriptions right now, but I think you just have no video.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 19, 2020)

Wat ?


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> Wat ?



Quote who you are responding too please.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 19, 2020)

But now my igpu is fucked cmos and removing the battery does not work wat now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> But now my igpu is fucked cmos and removing the battery does not work wat now



take it to a repair shop.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2020)

I have removed off topic comments, bait, and other nonsense.
Look, if you cannot play nice, don't post....fair warning to all!


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 19, 2020)

Umm ok..


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 20, 2020)

Pro tip: If you have no video output, first step is to simply turn the system on and watch the hard drive activity LED. If it starts flashing a lot after a few seconds, then you know that the system has successfully POST'ed and is loading Windows. If there's plenty of activity, that's a good sign. Common sense!

Now for getting it fixed.
It involves spending a bit of money, but if you don't have one already, you really need a low-end discrete graphics card for troubleshooting video output.
Anything from the Nvidia GT lineup such as GT210, GT430, GT710 etc are quite good for this because they can be dirt cheap and don't require 6-pin power from the PSU.
I think what's happened is you've gone too far on the graphics overclocking and it dropped video output for the iGPU entirely. Nothing to do with the BIOS settings. If you can fit a graphics card it should display with no problems, then you can possibly switch back to iGPU and figure it out from there.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 20, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> I don't know why it irks you so...



No problem mate, I just thought it would be easier first trying to clear cmos with this jumper. If that not works, sure then I would remove the battery also.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 20, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Now for getting it fixed.
> It involves spending a bit of money, but if you don't have one already, you really need a low-end discrete graphics card for troubleshooting video output.
> Anything from the Nvidia GT lineup such as GT210, GT430, GT710 etc are quite good for this because they can be dirt cheap and don't require 6-pin power from the PSU.



I think the OP broke that too.  Right now the OP is 0/2 and the most sound advice is for the OP to take it to someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 20, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I think the OP broke that too.  Right now the OP is 0/2 and the most sound advice is for the OP to take it to someone that knows what they are doing.



Well that's good. Assuming that's true, now he has nothing to lose in trying to fix it himself and could actually learn something from it.


----------



## trickson (Feb 20, 2020)

I found your problem.


Gigabyte Aorus B450 Elite

Get a new MB. RMA that POS.( It's just that MB not the manufacture) something happened and it is dead. Shit happens RMA that POS and tell them to give you a new one. It's probably something as easy as a solder connection some where or some tracer on the MB it's just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 21, 2020)

I have warranty on my pc hope they take it and i get a nieuw rx560


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2020)

trickson said:


> I found your problem.
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Aorus B450 Elite
> ...


And here I am on that "shit" mobo without any issues. Don't be so quick to blame the board.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 21, 2020)

I never blamed my board lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> I never blamed my board lol


Read properly, I quoted another member


----------



## trickson (Feb 21, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> And here I am on that "shit" mobo without any issues. Don't be so quick to blame the board.


SO wait, Is the MB fried or NOT? What is wrong with the OP's system then? I am confused here.
If the MB is fine then what is the issue?


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 21, 2020)

trickson said:


> If the MB is fine then what is the issue?



It is not said that the Mainboard is the problem, could also be the cpu and needs further testing.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2020)

trickson said:


> SO wait, Is the MB fried or NOT? What is wrong with the OP's system then? I am confused here.
> If the MB is fine then what is the issue?


My apologies it was 3am and I thought you were referring to the model in general


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 21, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My apologies it was 3am and I thought you were referring to the model in general


His words say he was talking about the board being a "POS" lol...Now _he's_ confused??

Great Scott...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> His words say he was talking about the board, lol...
> 
> Now _he's_ confused??
> 
> Great Scott...


I think he's referring to the fact OP may have done something to damage board.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 21, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I think he's referring to the fact OP may have done something to damage board.


I read it as his words are written.. he thinks the board the OP is using is a "POS". You called that out and suddenly the message changes??

Respectfully, it's sometimes difficult to follow his posts, lol...maybe it's me. Have fun figuring it out though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I read it as his words are written.. he thinks the board the OP is using is a "POS". You called that out and suddenly the message changes??
> 
> Respectfully, it's sometimes difficult to follow his posts, lol...maybe it's me. Have fun figuring it out though.


i did say think, tricksons a hard book to read most days


----------



## WatEagle (Feb 21, 2020)

I have assembled a ryzen pc in the last few months and I also tried to oc my ryzen 5 3600.
When it was unsuccessful I always, always had black screen after the reboot
Now I have MSI b450 tomahawk max and it booting with only one stick of ram after removing all of them solved the issue and sometimes when this wouldn't work flashing the bios would solve them (mine has bios flashback button). But if your Apu died with the same oc it could mean that it was to aggressive and the chip degradated itself until it won't be stable at the same settings.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 21, 2020)

So overclocking the apu 100mhz more kills it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> So overclocking the apu 100mhz more kills it


You definitely have done something to mess it up imo. I have the exact same board w/ r7 2700 overclocked to 3.8ghz w/o issues. What bios is Ur elite on?


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 21, 2020)

Old one i know that

From 2019 q2


----------



## Ware (Feb 21, 2020)

First, I mean no disrespect to anyone.
The title of this thread just came across as extremely funny to me.
I sincerely say thank you for the laugh, I hope there is nothing serious wrong and people learn from this.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Feb 21, 2020)

Np


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 21, 2020)

Ware said:


> First, I mean no disrespect to anyone.
> The title of this thread just came across as extremely funny to me.
> I sincerely say thank you for the laugh, I hope there is nothing serious wrong and people learn from this.


Learn what? Killing CPUs, even when overclocking, takes some skill? lol

I've overclocked and binned more CPUs than most have seen on store shelves... I killed ONE under LN2. By no means am I great or all knowing. I guess I wouldn't call this a lesson learned either.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 21, 2020)

Probably accidentally over volted something , Asus has been consistent IMHO and experience.

Going about voltage adjusting in the wrong way can lead to massive core Volt's, I could if I wanted repeat this and demonstrate it repeatedly.

If you set an offset voltage boot, then set a positive auto voltage then reboot it will be high but not mental but if you then decide you personally want to set a max possible Volt's by offsetting say 0.1 the board adds that to its last booted voltage not a stock voltage leading to 1.6+V on the core , I have experienced upto 1.7 while absent mindedly fiddling.

I have complained to Asus support via there forum with no fix on a crosshair V or VII.

I don't think they are alone but now I realized you have a gigabyte board ignore this


----------



## freeagent (Feb 21, 2020)

Call me old fashioned but.. I thought gigabyte was just as junky as MSI?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Until this guy takes the rig to the shop to verify what parts are bad we are just going in circles here...

He truly needs to get a clue.


----------



## trickson (Feb 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I read it as his words are written.. he thinks the board the OP is using is a "POS". You called that out and suddenly the message changes??
> 
> Respectfully, it's sometimes difficult to follow his posts, lol...maybe it's me. Have fun figuring it out though.


I only say it's a POS because it's broken. Hell every time my POS car break down I call it a POS but I still drive it and fix it because I love it. Gigabyte is a great MB maker nothing wrong with them at all. Some times we do get a POS board or hdd or video card it's just the way it goes RMA it and the POS is NO longer a POS it is a Perfect piece of equipment.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 21, 2020)

trickson said:


> I only say it's a POS because it's broken. Hell every time my POS car break down I call it a POS but I still drive it and fix it because I love it. Gigabyte is a great MB maker nothing wrong with them at all. Some times we do get a POS board or hdd or video card it's just the way it goes RMA it and the POS is NO longer a POS it is a Perfect piece of equipment.



Perfectly Okay Son


----------



## Qu1cZ (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello stranger

So in bought a RX 5600 XT because i bricked my RX560 and also my cpu apu and i installed the card and turned on my pc it still is on VGA Red light i need help is it a broken RX 5600 XT wat i got or is my cpu that much damaged it wont even see display


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> Hello stranger
> 
> So in bought a RX 5600 XT because i bricked my RX560 and also my cpu apu and i installed the card and turned on my pc it still is on VGA Red light i need help is it a broken RX 5600 XT wat i got or is my cpu that much damaged it wont even see display



Please understand this.

You damaged your cpu or motherboard from overclocking, you couldn't boot from it to begin with.

Take your system to a shop for proper troubleshooting, since they will have cpus, motherboards and gpus, monitors, powersupplies to isolate what exactly broke in your system.

By the way you already have a thread.









						Overclocked my cpu now my pc is dead
					

Hello random stranger  So i decided to overclock my cpu and my igpu (AMD Ryzen 3 3200g) after that my screen went black so i looked on my motherboard and there was a red light at VGA i tried to cmos and remove battery and did not work do you have have a solution?  I have a :  -AMD Ryzen 3 3200g...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Qu1cZ (Mar 3, 2020)

So i need to buy i new cpu u say


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> So i need to buy i new cpu u say



I'm not telling you to buy anything, I am telling you to take your entire computer to a shop to verify what is broken before you waste any more money.

Re-read my last comment.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Mar 3, 2020)

I see


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> I see



I told you in another thread, now go do it.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 3, 2020)

Merged threads, let's keep the same topics together moving forward please @Qu1cZ


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 3, 2020)

the elite overclocks fine if you have a fan on the vrm, mines run  for 18months @4.2 without any problem good cb scores too. rma the board if you can it could be faulty then if the new one dos the same rma the cpu.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> the elite overclocks fine if you have a fan on the vrm, mines run  for 18months @4.2 without any problem good cb scores too. rma the board if you can it could be faulty then if the new one dos the same rma the cpu.



Its quickest if possible to have a shop test and then do the rma.

The person who came here have no additional parts to test with and buying parts just for them to not work is wasteful.

I kept Many 478s back then along with SkT A chips for a reason, then had mobos to test with.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Mar 3, 2020)

Idk wat is damaged so i'm going to troubleshoot like u ssid


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 3, 2020)

Stop troubleshooting. Don't touch anything, immediately take it to a shop. You can swap parts all day until you find the problem but that's expensive. Even the best of us have had to go to a shop before. Pay for the $99 diagnostic and then let them fix it.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm going to send it back to the shop where i buyed it they will look wats the problem


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 3, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> I'm going to send it back to the shop where i buyed it they will look wats the problem



That's the best decision you can make.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 3, 2020)

I didn't read everything and the thread was confusing because it was merged and also a bunch of removed posts..

Have you actually tried resetting the cmos with the jumper as well as removing the battery. Sometimes just removing the battery isn't good enough.  You need to ground out the cmos to clear it fully as well as remove the battery. Let it sit for a few minutes with the jumper on then take jumper off and install battery.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Mar 3, 2020)

I have tried but still it is dead whit the nieuw gpu

Is it normal when i turn on the computer and the fans stop spinning from my rx 5600 xt


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> I have tried but still it is dead whit the nieuw gpu
> 
> Is it normal when i turn on the computer and the fans stop spinning from my rx 5600 xt



Your system is fried, next time if you have a problem, take it to the shop.


----------



## Qu1cZ (Mar 10, 2020)

They tested it and said it was gpu and motherboard problem


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Qu1cZ said:


> They tested it and said it was gpu and motherboard problem



Now stick to brand new parts for your own sanity.


----------

